# Backtesting forex - EOD



## hooikk (17 September 2008)

I'm still trying to get my head around forex trading.

I'm trialling Forex data from JustData, but I find it different from what IG-Markets and IB displays (at least for the AUD/USD pair)

I would prefer to be able to be able to backtest, chart etc etc in Amibroker, but would like some consistency in the numbers.

How do I achieve this?


----------



## tayser (17 September 2008)

every brokers data is different - it's what happens when there's no central repository/exchange.

why bother AmiBroker?  MetaTrader 4 has zillions upon zillions of users and Systems and EAs (many for free) and the demo accounts you can get through them are as good as any to do backtesting.

go to the forexfactory.com forum and look in the trading systems sub-forum.


----------



## hooikk (19 September 2008)

tayser said:


> every brokers data is different - it's what happens when there's no central repository/exchange.
> 
> why bother AmiBroker?  MetaTrader 4 has zillions upon zillions of users and Systems and EAs (many for free) and the demo accounts you can get through them are as good as any to do backtesting.
> 
> go to the forexfactory.com forum and look in the trading systems sub-forum.




Thanks. I'll check out MetaTrader 4.


----------

